# Cat relocate services & Catteries / Cat hotels



## rosy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Guys
Does anyone know how much it costs to transport your cat from UK to Dubai?

How long does it take

What's the process

How expensive is it

Any key providers that are good at doing this?


Also what about once he's in UAE. Are there decent catteries that take care of cats if you are away

Thanks

R:ranger:


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi there.

I'm not sure about the relocation part but as for the cattery when you're on holiday, there is a pet,hotel,called urban tails. 
They have a Facebook page or you could google their website. Very, very professional and run and staffed with westerners.

Hope that helps.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

We used PetAir UK to move our 2 cats out and they were fantastic. Really impressed with them. I'll check what we paid and come back to you. 

We stayed at the Trade Centre Apartments for the first month here. They allow pets. Not the plushest, but they were clean and comfortable enough. They are on Sheikh Zayed Rd and within walking distance of the metro and some restaurants, shops and cafes.

There is a good pet sitting service here, along with catteries. Be ready to pay more than you're used to in the UK...particularly if they are fussy like mine! Cat food costs quite a bit more and the choice is limited compared to the UK. Have a look at Homely Petz for an idea of what services they offer and food prices.

You'll also need to get municipality tags for your cats when you arrive. This can be done at most vets and isn't expensive. We waited to do this until we moved to our villa. Be prepared for lots of malting of their coats as well!

Any questions just shout...

EDIT: We paid £1,800 approx for 2 cats. This included them doing all the paperwork, collection from our house. Cattery in the UK for a week, custom made wooden crate. Flights. Clearance, paperwork and collection from airport in Dubai and delivery to us at the hotel. 

To make life easier for them and us, we had them stay with PetAir UK for a few days whilst the movers were in and then had them travel the day after us. This meant they could come straight to us in Dubai and not be in a strange cattery after the flight. Figured they'd be stressed enough!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

I fully endorse the comments about Petair UK and the Dubai Trade Centre (which I booked on booking dot com).


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I didnt come from the uk, but from the usa, and will give you the prices I paid. To go, we did a trip to the vet to do the exit paperwork (under 50$/180dirh for the the paperwork), did the entry permit for uae online which took 15 min to fill out, wait the few days to get it back, most people already have a box for their cats to go to the vet visits I assume, booked the flight by calling delta (one cat was bit under 400/1400dir), went and got the cards you have to pay at the post office (get two 200 ones) and the night/day they arrive, go to cargo villa and go thru the shuffle of paying multiple lines which really should be one (160$/600 dirh) Note - did end up having to pay 200dirh that was never explained to me at the vet at the airport that I assume went directly to his pocket... 610$/2230 dir give or take. I dont know how much prices are for flights from the uk but seeing as your guys tickets to dubai is about half the price we pay, would assume the cat flights would be half the price as well. Also, my cats are ragdolls and they weigh more and are bigger cats so they need the larger crates then most cats, so flight prices were more for them. 

It isnt difficult to do it yourself.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Firstly, DEFRA - the government ministry overseeing the export of animals from the UK - has a whole raft of complicated and expensive processes with tight deadlines and nasty consequences if you don't adhere to them. So, if you're moving with your pets - which British people, rightly or wrongly, regard as family members rather than animals - you would not want to risk the slightest mistake.

Secondly, there are very specific regulations concerning the transportation of cats from the UK. You would not be allowed t sed them in carriers you take to the vet!

Thirdly, I never understand why people on this forum make contributions that are irrelevant, negative and unhelpful. The poster here is deeply concerned about how to transport a loved pet. She wants some help and advice. Not smart arsery.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

A little harsh Stewart. Jynxy was just trying to explain how she managed it and at lower cost. Yes, the process from the US is different, but can still be done without professional help.

Personally I wanted the quickest easiest way of doing it that would also be the least stress for the cats as well as myself. Paying a couple of grand was worth it to me. Not everyone might have the luxury of having the cash spare.

To the OP. You have to do what you think is right for your situation. Fyi... when I checked out flight prices from Heathrow earlier this year it was approx £400 per cat with Virgin.

Best of luck with the move...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

OUCH. Are you having a bad day Stewart???  :confused2: 

If that was directed towards me, I thought I was being quite helpful. 

There are many british people who have moved their animals themselves over the last three years that I have been on the forum. Seems everyone always just uses companies to move animals for them, and for the life of me, I dont understand why and try to make people aware that even though no one discusses it, it isnt required and they can easily do it themselves. A person doesnt have to use a company to bring their animals and when someone is looking at coming over and the prices, it may very well be someone leaving their animal/s behind rather then bringing them, when they are looking at the 5 and 6k quotes for small pets, let alone large dogs that run into the 8 to 10k range. It doesnt mean a person loves their animals any less if they dont pay for a company to do it for them. 

Just as an extra bonus to be helpful.... 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ng-dubai/108910-moving-my-cat-uk-dubai-2.html 

A british person goes into great detail on exactly what was required. 

Whatever you choose, I wish your pets a safe flight.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Having a bad year to be honest and I didn't mean to be personal, so sorry if I came across as too harsh. But we Brits (and Europeans) are very regulated. One of the most important considerations for UK cat owners is making sure everything's done properly so you can bring your cats BACK into the UK in the future.

I did half and half, getting PetairUK to look after some of the work while I did the rest. I costs me £1,400 for three cats. I needed a company at this end for various reasons and that was included in the cost.

But yes a lot depends on your finances and how busy you are when you move. I didn't want my cats to be the victim of any oversights by me.

We all love cats, and that's what's important.


----------



## rosy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Everyone
thank you so much for your comments and experiences.
I think of my little boy as my son (oh god how odd does that sound)

I guess the main thing is amongst all the other stress of moving, if one less thing could be just paid for and taken care of albeit at a premium, it might be worth it to make it thorough

How big is your ragdoll Lynxy jynxy? My british short hair is 7kg fluff ball.


Mikey I might take you up on that offer closer to the time but thank you for such a detailed playback of how to do it

Stewart, your point about getting your pets back into the UK is an angle i didnt even consider, so thank you for pointing that out.

Gosh if only it was easy as walking them on to a flight on a leash and into our new homes!

I feel comforted knowing that there is a 'system' and options at different prices

Ill definitely look into Petair and Virgin

thanks everyone

really really appreciate it

R


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

On the flight itself, it's good for your precious one to arrive between evening and very early morning due to the heat. And a non-stop flight is obviously less stressful than a non-direct one.


----------

